# Would like some ideas on fursuit makers.



## Fenrari (Jan 24, 2013)

So I've been wanting a fursuit for ages now. 

And with stable job. And ya know not being homeless and broke and all; I can finally make this happen.

But my main dilemma is that I can't find a fursuit maker for the life of me that has the right feel for a suit yet. 

I want a facial expression that screams smug. Kinda like 90% of all the badges and artwork that I get done. 

Ya know like this one: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9767184/. A cocky and mildly arrogant look that embodies my personality in real life. 

Any ideas fellow furs? Or Recommendations?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 24, 2013)

I can't say....Maybe shop around?


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 24, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I can't say....Maybe shop around?



Well I've tossed messages at a few people but most of them are too busy to do custom features like that. And I've been going through my con pictures and I've yet to see a really "smug" fursuit of any kind


----------



## Teal (Jan 24, 2013)

Have you tried Faruku, ArtSlave or Beastcub?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 24, 2013)

Fenrari said:


> Well I've tossed messages at a few people but most of them are too busy to do custom features like that. And I've been going through my con pictures and I've yet to see a really "smug" fursuit of any kind



What about Media? He has a couple of "Smug looking" costumes that he created.
"The Critter factory".


----------



## Brazen (Jan 25, 2013)

What, you mean smug like this? Damn, I don't know. Maybe just buy a regular fursuit and glue the eyebrows into the so-called "smarm brow" (aka the Dreamworks Face).


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 25, 2013)

Do you mean like this?
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/phorphaux/

Hes hella smug


----------



## Dokid (Jan 25, 2013)

Brazen said:


> What, you mean smug like this? Damn, I don't know. Maybe just buy a regular fursuit and glue the eyebrows into the so-called "smarm brow" (aka the Dreamworks Face).




I've seen a ton of those suits. Also Smarm is possibly the best word I've heard of this week.


----------



## Deo (Jan 25, 2013)

Fatkraken comes to mind,





Media does really good work too.





Java  aka BIRDS could. But she's sort of all over the place in terms of  reliability and ease of commissioning. Recently with that "I DON'T TAKE  COMMISSIONS!" then "I LOVE R.MUTT AND TOGETHER WE TAKE COMMISSIONS!" to  "LOL NAME CHANGED TO WILD---LIFE!" back to "Uh, we don't take  commissions."





OneFurAll





And maaaaybe SpecterSuits. They're really new to building fursuits, but the work they show has definite promise.





And FooFur does really elaborate facial expressions and has a very nice distinct style. I'm sure she could pull this off.


----------



## Brazen (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, those are the sort of fursuits which are asking for a good decking right in the teeth.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 25, 2013)

Deo said:


> Fatkraken comes to mind,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phor is awesome.  Moths fucka can dance!


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 26, 2013)

Aside from the suits already posted, Beastcub's Baron Vonn Fox seems to have a smug/scheming expression as well.




And I think that white dingo posted earlier is one of the most smug suits I've ever seen. XD


----------



## Rosmary Petals (Feb 2, 2013)

Beast cub really has some awesome expressions. (But I'm kind of a fangirl for her style.)
That smug look wouldn't be that hard to make. I'm an amature suit maker and I could maybe pull it off.


----------



## Deo (Feb 2, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Aside from the suits already posted, Beastcub's Baron Vonn Fox seems to have a smug/scheming expression as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember that suit. It looks nothing like the reference image she was given, and when the customer asked for revisions twice she exploded on LJ Fursuit publicly bitching, whining, and blame-mongering her client. It lasted for at least a week before the poor guy just accepted his shoddy fox costume (I saw the WIP of that fox, and those face seems were hella sketch).


----------



## Dokid (Feb 2, 2013)

I never really liked how her eyes either were super creepy or too small.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 2, 2013)

Hm... interesting... I've actually met a few of those fursuiters in person. I don't want to come off as rapey if you know what I mean.


----------



## Dokid (Feb 2, 2013)

Fenrari said:


> Hm... interesting... I've actually met a few of those fursuiters in person. I don't want to come off as rapey if you know what I mean.



As long as you don't act "rapey" then you'll be fine. I've met some of the smug looking fursuiters and they seem like nice guys.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 2, 2013)

The thing with having a smug looking fursuit is just that. You always will look smug, whereas with the generic happy-ish face you can convey a variety of emotions. Perhaps changeable eyebrows? That would sound good, because that way if you ever go out in public with the suit people aren't going to avoid you.


----------

